# More Plant Trimmings - Local Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have got the following plant trimmings to give away to anyone who wants to pick them up.

4 or 5 Stems of Limnophila Aromatica - Very healthy 6" or longer stems
2x2 Inch square of dwarf hairgrass (Eleocharis Acicularis)
3 or 4 Stems of Prosperinica Palustris (Mermaid Weed)
2 or 3 Stems of Ludwigia Cuba - 6" or longer stems
1 Large Crypt Wendtii - 12" Tall with many leaves
Several Other single stems of : Purple Cabomba, Bacopa Caroliniana, Tonina Belem, Hygro Difformis Variegated, Hygro Angustifolia, Hygro Sunset, Ludwigia Repens, etc.

Also have some Endlers looking for a new home.

If interested, PM me.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Interested in some belem if you have some left by the next meeting


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will bring some to the next meeting for you.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Cool..thanks Mike!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike if no one wants/needs the Crypt I would love it. 
Karen.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Karen, it's yours. You can even come pick out which one you want.


----------

